# Fall gobblers



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic and buddy called in a sizable flock of gobblers yesterday...


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Public or private?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Private


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats!!! Looks like a good time.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic fooled a couple more today...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

A couple northern hens from today...


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

hawglips said:


> A couple northern hens from today...


Nice I'm trying to fill two more tags but don't have private to hunt and they all seem to be sticking to private land where I typically hunt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

hawglips said:


> Eclectic and buddy called in a sizable flock of gobblers yesterday...


What's the best way to call in fall gobblers?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

copple2 said:


> What's the best way to call in fall gobblers?


Sorry, I didn't see this till now.

Learning to sound more like a gobbler than hen is key, since they tend to bunch up according to gender in fall/winter (prior to establishing breeding flocks in late winter). Gobblers tend to yelp a bit slower and lower pitch with a bit of a trumpeting tone. But not always, so don't be too surprised when you hear the exception. They don't usually yelp very many notes in a row either. 2 or 3 is typical. They also do this yelp-gobble run call when they get a bit fired up. It's two or three yelp notes run over by a short gobble. That's a good one to try to mimic. I've heard a jake do a kee-kee-yelp-gobble run also.

Breeding isn't what's on their minds - the pecking order and establishing dominance is more of a motivating factor. The rule of thumb is to try to sound like whatever gender you are after. So call like a gobbler if you're after one. But of course, there are always exceptions.

And you can't be in the wide open where they can see there is not turkey where you're calling from. You've got to set up where they have to come looking for you, and be in range before they can see you.

Lovette Williams used to say that if you killed a fall gobbler it was more dumb luck than anything else. But I don't believe that applies to Utah birds at all. I am convinced You can target them and call them in if you learn how to do it.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Very cool. I'll have to try that next time I'm out in the fall. Thanks for the insight.


----------

